
A Plan in Case Robots Take the Jobs: Give Everyone a Paycheck - kdazzle
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/03/technology/plan-to-fight-robot-invasion-at-work-give-everyone-a-paycheck.html
======
ragebol
Often, I think about an UBI this way: since the robots don't need a paycheck,
that paycheck goes to the now 'obsolete' people. That is fundamentally
different now: the robot does not get a paycheck and the paycheck basically
goes to the company.

Of course, the company bought and invested in the robot and gets the paycheck
as the return on that investment. I've barely heard of someone investing in a
robot (or algorithm for that matter) to replace his/herself and also keeping
the paycheck while letting the robot/algorithm do the work.

